# BBQ Cook-Off Open Division Recipe Ideas



## Possum I

First time to do a cook off and I have to submit something for the open division. Your Ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## atcNick

Armadillo eggs, atomic buffalo turds, moink balls, anything wrapped in bacon


-Nick


----------



## atcNick

You can debone some chicken wings and use a cake decorators piping back to fill them with some sort of ranch/cream cheese filling and rubbed and grilled/smoked.


-Nick


----------



## tdgal

*Open BBQ*

Is this the same thing as Chef's choice? Back when I was on a team and doing the Local BBQ cook-offs, there was a lady that would make peach cobbler in a dutch oven on the pit. She would win every dang time!!!!!


----------



## Possum I

tdgal said:


> Is this the same thing as Chef's choice? Back when I was on a team and doing the Local BBQ cook-offs, there was a lady that would make peach cobbler in a dutch oven on the pit. She would win every dang time!!!!!


No, there is a separate division for desserts.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

make something that looks good on the plate, 


some kind of sliced roll, like pork w a filling and maybe wild rice and bacon , pecans, , etc.

roll it up, tie it, cook,slice, carefully plate........the end


----------



## jfoster

Cure and smoke some bacon--pecan wood? coarse black pepper coat? Mmmm


----------



## mharris1

Butterfly a pork tenderloin and stuff with boudain. season it inside and out. Roll it up and wrap with bacon. Secure bacon with toothpicks. When done, slice between bacon slices. It looks nice on a plate and tastes even better. I won a local cookoff with this a while back.


----------



## tdgal

*Open BBQ*

Deer backstrap fileted open then stuff with BBQed shrimp, creamcheese, peppers, and bacon then wrap with bacon. We would come in second place to the lady with dutch oven cobblers. OVER AND OVER !!!! I HATE COBBLER due to this lady !!!!!


----------



## Drew_Smoke

I turned in the best apple smoked shrimp wrapped in proscuitto with a sweet jalapeno glaze recently. Lost to a guy who cooked a ribeye. Just goes to show these are crapshoots


----------



## jdot7749

Can you be proud of someone else's recipe? I couldn't.


----------



## stdreb27

Angler2407 said:


> I turned in the best apple smoked shrimp wrapped in proscuitto with a sweet jalapeno glaze recently. Lost to a guy who cooked a ribeye. Just goes to show these are crapshoots


Well a ribeye is the magic bullet...


----------



## Drew_Smoke

jdot7749 said:


> Can you be proud of someone else's recipe? I couldn't.


I think he was looking more for an idea and not a recipe. I have posted as much myself on bbq sites.


----------



## sea ray

Knowing what the JUDGES like helps.


----------



## speckle-catcher

sea ray said:


> Knowing what the JUDGES like helps.


if you ever judged any cookoff, you would know that what 1 judge likes, the judge right next to him might despise.


----------

